# Relocate Battery in Gheenoe.



## Gil (Sep 1, 2015)

Someone suggested posting this here:
I live in central North Carolina and recently purchased a new 13 Gheenoe. This looks like a great site for getting ideas for one's boat. I am a freshwater fisherman, and use mostly fly and ultra light spinning gear. I want to relocate the battery I have to the front of the boat and recently saw that somebody did this by installing a hatch on the top of the front bench. Good idea but they lost ability to mount a seat on the front bench with the hatch taking the place of the mounting jack nuts. My thought was to mount a hatch on the side of the bench facing the storage, that way I can retain my seat on top. Good idea or bad? Any other ideas that don't involve major tear-outs? 




.


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

If you fly fish you no need no seat. If you cut a hatch out of the bench youll be taking out foam, which isnt really a place to compromise.


----------



## Gil (Sep 1, 2015)

erikb85 said:


> If you fly fish you no need no seat. If you cut a hatch out of the bench youll be taking out foam, which isnt really a place to compromise.


I need the seat even for fly fishing as I have a bad back and need support. I was also concerned about removing foam.


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

Right on. Maybe build like a 'shed' to slide a batt under off the back of the bench.


----------



## Gil (Sep 1, 2015)

erikb85 said:


> Right on. Maybe build like a 'shed' to slide a batt under off the back of the bench.


The other idea is to leave it in back where it was and get a tiller extension so I could sit in the middle of the boat.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Where's your fuel tank located? If you have the battery and fuel in the rear then you need to move one forward. I would honestly build a low deck in the bow and utilize the center bench as a seat. If not, try mounting to the rear of the front bench..


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

You can cut a hatch in the face of the bench. Just try and leave at least 2" of lip on the top and bottom to retain structural integrity. There should be plenty of foam in the boat to keep it from sinking, even if you take a little out.

Oh, make sure to add some vents in the bench too, gotta let the battery breath.


----------

